# Funny pics that YOU have taken



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Let's see 'em. No copy and paste here. Photos that you have straight up taken.

You kinda had to be there for this one. This past week, we were at the gas station. Dude pulls up to pump gas. Oops, tank is on the other side. Pulls up and around to the other side, and STILL on the wrong side. This was his solution.

Nothing says rented Porsche like this....

Brandon


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Grandbaby was going to church with her grandma. But papa had other plans that morning. Now my wife thinks I'm the devil. I did coach her a little. lol


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Is that Cliff from Clear Lake?

Here's my contribution. A house boat on Lake O' the Pines.
Posted before, but every time I look at it I see something new.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Is that Cliff from Clear Lake?
> 
> Here's my contribution. A house boat on Lake O' the Pines.
> Posted before, but every time I look at it I see something new.
> View attachment 239767


If wasn't married that would work! lmao


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Was walking out of Lowes on I-10 and bunker hill, and just had to bust out my trusty cellphone camera. Mighty creative use for a Lexus sunroof, lol.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I took these a couple of years ago... One is my buddy and the other is my Dad. I forgot why they were making the faces but they came out hilarious.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

mal de mar strikes again!! and again, and again! lol


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

lipstick


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Even in flat seas. Poor cats, I have seen em sell moma, kids and souls to the devil for dry land. They would never make it on our trips. LOL!


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

My niece Heather and her best friend. They dressed up like this on their own. Their moms were on the ground kicking air when they saw this pic.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw this a few years ago in the parking lot of an office building that was next to a pond I would fish at in The Woodlands. Had to snap a shot.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dont know if this counts, it was today. Me and the trooper were laughing at it tho.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Caught the security guard sleepin at Mainland Hospital one night.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the crazy dress and glasses were calculated... the 4 year old's exciteable "grab" was unintended and unnoticed until the pics came out...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I end up sitting next to this guy while Im in traffic in the Kemah/Seabrook area every few months.... Its kinda spooky... Seriously, who puts severed doll heads on their antenna??


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A Few more.... I have hundreds....

My customized Worlds Sexiest Turkey Decoy










Sleepy time










Bachelor Party Rules: Must always have drink in hand










Not a good combo.....3 seconds before disaster strikes










Because there were 500 other people trampling through the median trying to take the same picture, I figure I better get in on that action too....


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I would post some but I would probably be put in a 6ft hole shortly after.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Aggie Blue...... (Roswell)....Granddaughter Maci ........

and looks like sumpin in da woodpile....


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You never know what Mr. Breeze will catch when he hits the beachfront!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

My grand son after he lost his head deer hunting.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Little sister stealing a lick.....exactly what she is suppose to do :tongue:


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

*The boat goes in first!!!*

:headknock Obama Motors I guess!!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Let's see 'em. No copy and paste here. Photos that you have straight up taken.
> 
> You kinda had to be there for this one. This past week, we were at the gas station. Dude pulls up to pump gas. Oops, tank is on the other side. Pulls up and around to the other side, and STILL on the wrong side. This was his solution.
> 
> ...


This was POC Troutmans brand new truck yesterday! Hes been trying to holler at my sister in law..... Dudes from work got him good!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*The 'Leaning Tower of SPIzza'*










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..........


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing says rented Porsche like this....

Brandon[/QUOTE]

Here is one taken from our deer lease last year, couple of us riding around filling feeders...taking a chair out to a blind we got this bright idea "East Texas Top Drive!!!"


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..........


when was this taken?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Posters I made from shots I took:



















More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157605941018360/


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> Nothing says rented Porsche like this....
> 
> Brandon


Here is one taken from our deer lease last year, couple of us riding around filling feeders...taking a chair out to a blind we got this bright idea "East Texas Top Drive!!!"[/QUOTE]

Best....Invention....Ever!!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

He came out of the garage with my hat and pole but how can I be mad??? Wish I could have taken a video of him trying to cast.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> when was this taken?


not long after Ike hit


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got 2, and Pistol gave me the go ahead to post this one....first pic you may have seen, i call it the look back beer chug, second pic is pistol doing some paper work at the deer lease.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> I've got 2, and Pistol gave me the go ahead to post this one....first pic you may have seen, i call it the look back beer chug, second pic is pistol doing some paper work at the deer lease.


Dude!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

At a local surf spot near Hilo on the Big Island


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Heavymetal said:


> Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj


 we have a winner!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Heavymetal said:


> Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj


HAHAHAHAHA....Heavymetal....do you know any Jarzombek's out of Kosciusko, good buddy of mine married one, they have land out there...we go sometimes...


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Heavymetal said:


> Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj


Sorry Heavymetal but thats the funniest one yet :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Heavymetal said:


> Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj


HAHAHAHAHAHA.... perfect timing!!! You win


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....Heavymetal....do you know any Jarzombek's out of Kosciusko, good buddy of mine married one, they have land out there...we go sometimes...


I'm a Jarzombek from Kosciusko. The Polish family tree doesn't have many branches so I'm sure I know them.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*posted before but funny*

my son


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavymetal said:


> Pic of me and the scared seagull. The guys at work have already sent it out several hundred times over the last year. tj





drfishalot said:


> we have a winner!!





Foxtrot704 said:


> Sorry Heavymetal but thats the funniest one yet :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





justinsfa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA.... perfect timing!!! You win


I agree, gave him green for his humility


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

My twins were playing dress up a couple of nights ago. We call this "Queen Peyton" and she really does rule our house!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> Nothing says rented Porsche like this....
> 
> Brandon


Here is one taken from our deer lease last year, couple of us riding around filling feeders...taking a chair out to a blind we got this bright idea "East Texas Top Drive!!!"[/QUOTE]
Im really not sure what to think of this picture. :butterfly??

Best....Invention....Ever!!!![/QUOTE]
Thought you got a new truck, not a scion? can you ride a wheeler or at least pop one on that bad boy?



POC Troutman said:


> I've got 2, and Pistol gave me the go ahead to post this one....first pic you may have seen, i call it the look back beer chug, second pic is pistol doing some paper work at the deer lease.


holy smokes man! And you question my pink letters?...taking a picture of someone dropping obamas kids off at the park is wrong and just...SICK!



baitkiller said:


> Dude!!


Dude is right, that deserves a GAY dolphin:an6:

POC no wonder you and pistol keep telling me to meet ya for some drinks


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....Heavymetal....do you know any Jarzombek's out of Kosciusko, good buddy of mine married one, they have land out there...we go sometimes...


Is that a trick question??

His last name is Jarzombek and he is from Kosciusko and I grew up right down the road from him in Pawelekville. Who do you know and I am sure we both know them.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Here is one taken from our deer lease last year, couple of us riding around filling feeders...taking a chair out to a blind we got this bright idea "East Texas Top Drive!!!"


Im really not sure what to think of this picture. :butterfly??

Best....Invention....Ever!!!![/QUOTE]
Thought you got a new truck, not a scion? can you ride a wheeler or at least pop one on that bad boy?

holy smokes man! And you question my pink letters?...taking a picture of someone dropping obamas kids off at the park is wrong and just...SICK!

Dude is right, that deserves a GAY dolphin:an6:

POC no wonder you and pistol keep telling me to meet ya for some drinks[/QUOTE]
That's crazy talk right there....i got dirt on pistol, which if you knew this guy you would know that you gotta always stay one step ahead of him other wise you get burned, and now i've got something to hold over his head!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*MOTHER IN LAW*

Here's a picture of my Mother-In-Law Holding her Black Drum. She's never heard on make the drumming noise and this one did while she was posing for the Picture. She said she thought the Fish FARTED. check out this suprised facial expression.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

This is my brother at a Cup Race in Ft Worth. I told him when he gets up to Dave Blaney don't say anything at all..... just act like your telling him how the draft works while racing and I will take the pic. The look on Blaney's face is priceless.


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Im really not sure what to think of this picture. :butterfly??
> 
> POC no wonder you and pistol keep telling me to meet ya for some drinks


That's crazy talk right there....i got dirt on pistol, which if you knew this guy you would know that you gotta always stay one step ahead of him other wise you get burned, and now i've got something to hold over his head!!![/QUOTE]
:ac550:
kisssm

whatcha holdin over his head? lets hear the dirt! We're all wonderin what he's got on you!

How was dinner last night with the sil? pistol got your truck mirrors while you were "sealin the deal" huh?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

May be hard to see, however, there is a guy that used to have a bicycle on E Mt Houston that would ride it on the street with a trailer towed behind it with scrap metal he was taking to a recycler on E Mt Houston. Every time I would see him his bike got new things on it, curtains, lights (look at the real headlights up front) fenders, steering wheel, batteries for the lights, etc. It got to where it was amazing what this guy actually built over many months. Well, going to lunch one day he was pulled over by DPS and they were going through everything on that bike. I never saw the bike again but the guy has since started a new bike I see every now and then. He could only go about 2 miles an hour with all the **** he had on it but it was always a sight to be seen.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Is that some sort of bum camp back behind the fence?


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

This was at Wally World on S. POST OAK


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Is that some sort of bum camp back behind the fence?


Well, it is E Mt Houston........ so I would say yes. It is a scary place in the day...... don't get caught at night! We have never had problems with anything down there but of course we are all packing too.......


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Launching a jet ski w/o a truck. Watched them do this two times. (phone pic)


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

My 2nd Grandson and Pita getting a drink.........










Dave


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife's shoe collection










Soda and mentos and my kids....at least one of them got hit in the face with it! :spineyes:



















My brother had an incident in his youth involving pot, acid, beer and an antique 16ga shotgun. He got a tattoo to memorialize the aftermath.










Pukey McPukefriend










98*. Dead *** calm winds. No fish. Time for a swim. Matt had done a couple good backflips on the boat, so I started the video.



Here's a classic video of my son, about age 3, and my brother.



I'm sure I've got more, but I'm suppossed to be cleaning house sad3sm


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Saw this at Sam's 1960 and 249 a couple weeks ago... Yep big screen face down!


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

The first pic. is from Barnes & Noble. It gives new meaning to "Dummies". The second one I took while driving down 59 near Wharton. I thought it was a lion with a big mane driving a car.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> That's crazy talk right there....i got dirt on pistol, which if you knew this guy you would know that you gotta always stay one step ahead of him other wise you get burned, and now i've got something to hold over his head!!!


:ac550:
kisssm

whatcha holdin over his head? lets hear the dirt! We're all wonderin what he's got on you!

How was dinner last night with the sil? pistol got your truck mirrors while you were "sealin the deal" huh?[/QUOTE]

He's got nothing on me....he thinks he does...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres one that cracks me up....

My buddy is a big fan of labeling everything he owns.... soooo, when he built his new bathroom, what else would you expect?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cow thanking me for the corn


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Where's 24Buds at when ya need him?


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Where's 24Buds at when ya need him?


Wow, thats gross! HAHAHA


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

This year at Frio


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

caught the old girl napping


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

br549 said:


> Cow thanking me for the corn


That's just WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Gilbert, put that Redi-Whip down!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Where's 24Buds at when ya need him?


 I ain't touchin that one. well did ya?:brew2:


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Fetish for being on top!*

Kinsey on top of Maddie our Rottie and then on top of Gracie, her half-sister!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

br549 said:


> Cow thanking me for the corn


Hey i know her!


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Here's a picture of my Mother-In-Law Holding her Black Drum.


Your mother-in-law is Mrs.Howell? :smile:


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

1sicpup said:


> Your mother-in-law is Mrs.Howell? :smile:


Now thats funny right there!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

1sicpup said:


> Your mother-in-law is Mrs.Howell? :smile:


hahahaha..... Oh now Thurston!!!! Whatever am I to do??

Cant.... Stop.... Laughing.....


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

dont ask


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> dont ask


All I can say is where did you get that cool asss dog kennel fencing????????

Thats ingenius!!!! Where do you get that??? My Houdini dog has needed that for years!!!


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

MarshJr. said:


> dont ask


Don't have too, the beer bong pretty much says it all! LOL


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> dont ask


That suspension looks bottomed out on the bike


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i made that out of a stand alone kennel i had...the 90's up top were the corners before and it was only 4ft tall

i have two dogs, one is really smart and can climb chainlink and the other is dumb and strong and would put her nose under the kennel and lift the whole thing up enough to slid under

so i built this fortress for them...there is no escaping it



justinsfa said:


> All I can say is where did you get that cool asss dog kennel fencing????????
> 
> Thats ingenius!!!! Where do you get that??? My Houdini dog has needed that for years!!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> dont ask


Hey, you forgot to pull the jack up..... might be a little easier if you pull it up.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Saw this one down in Santa Fe(had to check to see if it was Trod). Had to stop at the station across the street and shoot this.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

MarshJr. said:


> i made that out of a stand alone kennel i had...the 90's up top were the corners before and it was only 4ft tall
> 
> i have two dogs, one is really smart and can climb chainlink and the other is dumb and strong and would put her nose under the kennel and lift the whole thing up enough to slid under
> 
> so i built this fortress for them...there is no escaping it


Ya, mine will conquer any 6 foot chain link fence.... with ease.

When I put the roof on it, she just decided she would eat the chain link and pull it off.... she would pull it enough to where a little hole would form and then she would gradually make it bigger....

Once I broke her of that, she just decide to run and jump into it until it moved off the concrete...

It took me 3 years before I finally just decided she could roam around the backyard when Im not home... haha


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> dont ask


DUDE, your kickstand is still down.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> DUDE, your kickstand is still down.


Try balancing without one in that state


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Mullet Cycle*

My son eating a Mulletsicle on Bolivar Beach purchased from a ice cream truck on the beach.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

rulrich said:


> My son eating a Mulletsicle on Bolivar Beach purchased from a ice cream truck on the beach.


good pic...fishstick!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

old picture of me showing how its done during the gar rodeo on the brazos river


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Your son would fit in nice in florida where they actully eat those nasty things


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

gitchesum said:


> Saw this one down in Santa Fe(had to check to see if it was Trod). Had to stop at the station across the street and shoot this.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I thought this was funny. Lift kit, wheels, and tires worth 10x as much as the car.

And of course, a true classic. THE HUG HEARD ROUND THE WORLD.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is me and mini-me (my son Chase)....

*SERIOUSLY people.....you had to see the rack on this chick. DAYYYYUM*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Here is me and mini-me (my son Chase)....
> 
> *SERIOUSLY people.....you had to see the rack on this chick. DAYYYYUM*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nice shirt B, I def didn't peg you as an AE kinda guy :tongue:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Nice shirt B, I def didn't peg you as an AE kinda guy :tongue:


Got a Rolex, too. Don't hate the player. :tongue:

And no hijacking. I'm calling mommy. I mean monty. :smile:

Brandon


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I thought this was funny. Lift kit, wheels, and tires worth 10x as much as the car.
> 
> And of course, a true classic. THE HUG HEARD ROUND THE WORLD.


That car is in Texas City huh??? I took a triple take at that car when i first saw it...then turned around and took a picture with my phone, but it still couldnt capture the magnitude of its ghetto-fabulousness


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Got a Folex, too. Don't hate the player. :tongue:
> 
> And no hijacking. I'm calling mommy. I mean monty. :smile:
> 
> Brandon


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> That car is in Texas City huh??? I took a triple take at that car when i first saw it...then turned around and took a picture with my phone, but it still couldnt capture the magnitude of its ghetto-fabulousness


Dat's the one. Good ole TC. Definately ghettofab.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.

I actually think that is mastercylinder's car.

Brandon


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Here is me and mini-me (my son Chase)....
> 
> *SERIOUSLY people.....you had to see the rack on this chick. DAYYYYUM*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Well let us see 'em...:cheers:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Fixed it for you.


Tyrone swore it was real. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Dat's the one. Good ole TC. Definately ghettofab.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> I actually think that is mastercylinder's car.
> 
> Brandon


HAHA that one gets lettuce!! AND i just noticed this was post 400!!! gotta love some 2cool!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Dat's the one. Good ole TC. Definately ghettofab.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> I actually think that is mastercylinder's car.
> 
> Brandon


You know, I have never seen that car move... its always behind that gooseneck over on what is it, Texas Ave?? At the very end towards Sterling Chemicals... almost to the water


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

From last week....


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

First one is a college buddy and me. We went to another buddies wedding and thought we'd be funny and change the sign up a bit! Little did we know the joke would be on us! Why would we change the sign like that and then pose in the picture together!?! I'm still shaking my head.....(OK, so I didnt' take this picture since I'm in it.)

The second one was then Mr. Wu, now Dr. WU (PhD Chemical Engineering, TAMU). I don't know why, but just looking at it makes me laugh! He was the funniest Chinese man I ever knew....OK, he's the only Chinese man I've ever known, but still!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My dog sleeping.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Got a Rolex, too. Don't hate the player. :tongue:
> 
> And no hijacking. I'm calling mommy. I mean monty. :smile:
> 
> Brandon


I dont hate either. Which rolie you sportin today? I got my cute lil sea dweller on 

wasnt hi-jackin :dance:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I dont hate either. Which rolie you sportin today? I got my cute lil sea dweller on
> 
> wasnt hi-jackin :dance:


Anyone....which Rolex was on the back of texas monthly this month, i remember looking at it and thinking it was awesome...can't remember and i don't have mine in front of me....could have been month prior


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pics from the 2008 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge after hours good times. The last one is the local game warden working security at the tournament.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's one of Trodery being awarded a pink Daisy Red Rider for his shooting prowess, or lack thereof actually, at a pheasant hunt in Kansas we went on last year. Proud moment for him you know...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My buddy the other night at the bar kicking A with a broomstick. He had already beaten 3 or 4 guys. haha


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

We didn't have a starboard bow line........


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> We didn't have a starboard bow line........


DAYUMM!!! that boats got more sqft than my house!!!:hairout:


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

*Salt Lake City rental return*

I saw this PT cruiser at the airport in Salt Lake City. I guess he didn't get the renters insurance.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Saw this driveing down Stuebner-Airline @ Louetta one morning.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brandon, are you sure a clicker on a 50 wide didn't just go off? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Brandon, are you sure a clicker on a 50 wide didn't just go off? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Nah, that can't be the case. Ask the guys I fish with. If a clicker had gone off, I would be blurry in the pic. I fly to the rod fast like ninja. I once did a back flip out of the helm seat to grab the short rigger that was getting dumped. True story. Ask AGF.

I thought I was graceful. AGF said I looked like a monkey f-ing a football.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bg said:


> Saw this driveing down Stuebner-Airline @ Louetta one morning.


GILBERT!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My parents whooping it up last Easter.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

activescrape said:


> My parents whooping it up last Easter.


Absolutley classic.....


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

*Who needs a truck?*

Who needs a truck?


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Blurry moments*

There's more, but I can only post a select few... We'll call this a progressive sequence.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Uh Oh!! I found more*

I'll stop before I get myself in trouble...


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

San Antonio last September.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

rulrich said:


> My son eating a Mulletsicle on Bolivar Beach purchased from a ice cream truck on the beach.


 THEY SALE BAIT!?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

*Best thread of the year*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ok, there will be a few posts of pics,
I took all of these myself.
I don't think they need any explanation. I have a few that are not suitable for this site, are they acceptable in the jungle?

here goes, enjoy..

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

and some more after my 1 minute restriction!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

and one more


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Maybe had to be there, but I found this funny. This was just after a big boar decided that the corn was his, and he could just shove Mr. Porcupine out of the way. A double tail swat to the snout, and he changed his mind.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I have some retarded friends...(im normal though)


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Alot of good times, more to come.....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bg said:


> Saw this driveing down Stuebner-Airline @ Louetta one morning.


I've seen him before. He goes down to the gas station right there on the corner across from klein high where the other "laborers" hang out.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw this on I20 in Ft Worth last summer. Thought it was . . . . diffferent!
Love the tires on the trailer. Hope he was not over the axle cap with the load! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Working in the RGV.

We seized this in Roma.

It aint bails of hay.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

oooops, I didn't take the one with the boat, sorry.

a


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

HC said:


> Working in the RGV.
> 
> We seized this in Roma.
> 
> It aint bails of hay.


Whoa....you just roll down the street with that??? DAYUM!!!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

This might not be funny to some. This bottle was in a car of a girl I know.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

had a halloween party at work, one of the guys dressed as the geico cave man. every time i see this i just bust out.


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

Clippers broke in the middle of my haircut!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

heres a few


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike Oxbig said:


> Clippers broke in the middle of my haircut!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Texas_Made said:


> Caught the security guard sleepin at Mainland Hospital one night.


Good OLE TEXAS CITY PD.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Aggie91 said:


> Saw this on I20 in Ft Worth last summer. Thought it was . . . . diffferent!
> Love the tires on the trailer. Hope he was not over the axle cap with the load! :biggrin::biggrin:


LMAO!!!! Gotta love the mirror catching you in the act!!! That's a funny pic. No doubt.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great thread, keep em coming.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright I aint going no where this weekend w/o my camara. Its holloween and I know the idoits will be out.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

59 by the airport. These things are STUPID when used correctly, and this is PLAIN RETARDED!!! I'm sure yall have seen these little stick on "vents". Goofy.

Brandon

p.s. it's darn hard to take pics at 80mph


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I45 North Bound a few weeks back. I guess when you need a bed light solar landscape lights are always first choice!









This one was a few months back between Houston and San Antonio 2 dogs in a Rhino on a trailer going down I-10 at 70 MPH


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Vidors finest during Hurrican Rita work.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

*?*

?


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

*1 more*

more


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

more


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I took this in Vicksburg Mississippi.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

HC said:


> Vidors finest during Hurrican Rita work.


I was so looking forward to looting his trailer, though!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another one from a store on 249 near Beltway 8.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a note my daughter left for the tooth fairy
And my grandaughter teaching her sister some alphabet.


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

My phone has a panoramic picture mode so i had to try it out. He started on the left then ran around the truck to the right.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> 59 by the airport. These things are STUPID when used correctly, and this is PLAIN RETARDED!!! I'm sure yall have seen these little stick on "vents". Goofy.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> p.s. it's darn hard to take pics at 80mph


I thought I was the only one that felt this way. Those vents are stupid! Every time I see them on a car, I have to take a peek at the driver to make sure they are not normal. I havent found a normal person sporting them yet...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Seriously???*

Just took this pic. AT CVS????????

Nothing says impulse purchase like a bottle of Dom.

Ah, yes. I'll have some prepaid minutes, nicotine patches, cheap headphones, and a bottle of Dom, please.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

taken from huntsville texas, asked the truck driver at the red light and he said it was made all of foam










this one was taken in spring texas, notice is says missing AGAIN


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Vacationing..*

And this friend says she has a special talent while dining out!

BB


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Passed this one taking the wife out for supper a few weeks ago.


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

This was in Arizona on a very cold day in November 09, If you look closely the lines on his face is from his skin. Tough to get old, but he sure looks like a tuff old bird.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

In the hotel bathroom in Indonesia










Too many people on a sailboat


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Beer and panty hose


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

A book for Christmas? Hulk Mad!

My 3 year old son teaching his 3 week old sister how to use a TI 85 graphing calculator. Little nerd.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Road trip to Snyder, TX in June '08...on I-20 near Sweetwater


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well I'll be danged, that's my old girlfriend from the late 60's, Karla. I always wondered what happened to her. Very talented lady, that one...............


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

The only particularly funny ones I get are of the pup:

I always knew she mocked me!










Not going into the box!


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

*UPS in golfcart*

UPS were using golfcarts to deliver packages around Christmas


----------

